# ILMC Has a New Owner



## Dave

Hi everyone. Today is a bittersweet day for me as I announce that I have transferred ownership of the forums to a company called Vertical Scope Inc. As you all have probably noticed, I’ve been MIA quite a lot over the past year or so. Since I graduated college and began working full-time, the priorities in my life have shifted and unfortunately I do not have the time to dedicate to the forums as I once had.

So while I am sad to be saying goodbye, there is some good news in all of this. 

First of all, I will be sticking around as admin at least temporarily to help make the transition easier for the members, the staff, and the new owner. Second, the new owners have a lot of experience in running pet-related forums so I know the forums will be in good and capable hands.

With that being said, let me introduce you to Yung. He will be the new admin here and working with our moderators on a daily basis. We anticipate he will take on a technical role similar to my role over the years but he will be on hand to handle whatever inquiries you have related to the site.

He wants to make this transition as easy for all of us as possible and has told me it will not be his way or the highway. The staff has been encouraged to stay on, so if they choose to do so, you will not be seeing outsiders running around taking over the forums. Aside from having a new admin, things should carry on as they always have. All the things we love about the forums should remain intact. 

The best part of all of this is that there will now be a dedicated team of technicians who will monitor and ensure that our site will remain running smoothly 24/7. We can never predict tech related problems, but at the very least, there will now be people to respond to them in a timely manner.

So with that, I want to thank all our members and staff past and present for the support and memories you provided me over the years. I started all my forums as a small hobby years ago, and as a whole they have exploded with growth I never dreamed of achieving! That is all thanks to your passion and dedication. The real-life friendships that I see on Facebook and Twitter as a result of these forums still amaze me. 

I believe there is a bright future for all of our forums and I look forward to watching them all grow even after I’m no longer an admin.

As always, if you have any questions or concerns, please let us know!

Thanks,


----------



## Administrator

Hello everyone,

Just wanted to drop in and say hello. I hope over time, I'll get to meet most of you and/or interact with you. Right now, our main concern is to make everything here business as usual and have this transition be as smooth as possible!


----------



## MillieDog

All the best Dave, these things happen - a hobby turning into a full time job. Hope you got a good price for the forum 

Hi Yungster - now is that an Asian pseudonym or a play on you being a 12 year old wizz kid 

Just being cheeky, welcome aboard.


----------



## Administrator

Asian pseudonym.  And trying to be 20 going on 35.


----------



## wilfiboy

Good luck Dave all the best in the future, I hope you manage to find time to post at times, love to Benny. It's cos of you we are all here, so thanks a bunch . Welcome Yung....yeh given up trying to be 20 , remember being 20 going on 4......


----------



## Nanci

:welcome: Yung . . Best wishes for your success and participation here!!
 Oh my! I have not been a member but 7 months, but love what you have created here Dave . . many wishes for a productive future!! Glad you are going to stick around!


----------



## Jedicrazy

Thank you Dave for starting ILMC. I've made some fantastic friends through this site both online and in person and had loads of support when my Obi was poorly. Good luck with whatever you are doing next. 

Welcome Yung, don't suppose you have a cockapoo do you?


----------



## RubyCockapoo

Just checked http://www.verticalscope.com/ impressive - 640+ 'owned and operated' websites, from automotive, to powertools, powersports, sports, technology and pets.


----------



## Dave

RubyCockapoo said:


> Just checked http://www.verticalscope.com/ impressive - 640+ 'owned and operated' websites, from automotive, to powertools, powersports, sports, technology and pets.


Agreed.  They have a lot of experience.


----------



## Hfd

Good Luck Dave in whatever you choose to do. Welcome Yungster.


----------



## Ali79

Good luck for the future Dave and welcome Yungster


----------



## Administrator

Hi everyone,

Thank you again for the warm welcome. I do not own a cockapoo. I only own a dog right now and even then, my dog cannot stay with me because of my living situation. I do get visitation rights on a daily basis though.


----------



## JoJo

Good luck in the future Dave ... love to Benny .. please do post an update now and again. Thank you for starting this fun forum for all us cockapoo lovers. 

Hi Yung, hope you enjoy owning the forum and you already have a great mod team to help you all the way. It will be fun, fun, fun and most of all *cockapoos *all the way


----------



## mandym

Hi yung and welcome xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy

Upfront ??? Suspect troll unless you care to introduce yourself!


----------



## wilfiboy

I saw that post.....I first wondered if it was a complete coincidence but did wonder how after so few posts they had managed to make so many friends. Must be a secret admirer xx


----------



## eddie1

Good luck Dave and a warm welcome to Yungster x


----------



## kim erica

*Eddie collection looming!!*

Thank you for the welcome to site ...We are collecting Eddie on Saturday 29th June and I can't wait. I know our lives will never be the same but I am ready ..... I think he will bring us lots of love and laughter and no doubt tears... This site is brill has all the answers at my finger tips...


----------

